# Neutered male Penis problems



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My 6 year old neutered male is having penis problems. His penis is frequently "out" of the prepuce and exposed. We have been to the vet several times and had him treated for a UTI. Most recently he was anesthetized and xrays were done as the Vet suspected Kidney stones. 

There were no kidney stones but his urine did show some signes of an infection so we completed a 14 day course of antibiotics. The Vet also instructed me to use and anitibiotic ointment on his penis when it wouldn't retract and (with a gloved had) work it back inside the prepuce. 

She mentioned that the prepuce opening might need to be enlarged to allow the penis to fully retract but I don't understand how it could "suddenly" become too small. This problem just started over the summer. 

It is obvious that this can be very uncomfortable to him because when it is "out" he becomes very antsy, and does alot of licking. Unfortunately the licking results in further engorgement and more problems. 

Sorry for the graphic nature but I am concerned about why this would "suddenly" start to happen. I don't want to subject him to unnecessary surgery.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry you are having this problem. I have seen others here discuss this, so there are probably some experts out there. I have a male, Frank. But we have never even seen his penis. Not sure he even knows that he has one. LOL. But I wanted to say you might consider getting a specialty consult. Perhaps at a Vet school. Good luck.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, poor guy. I don't have experience with this problem, but I agree that an appointment with a specialist is a good idea. Good luck!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm wondering if he licks first and that causes the "exposure".


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Cosy said:


> I'm wondering if he licks first and that causes the "exposure".


We have been wondering the same thing and have not really been able to "pin it down". I have noticed it "out" slightly as he was walking around then seen him start licking so I THINK that the exposure is irritating and he starts to lick. The Vet suggested an e collar but I hate to do that. 

He does have crystals in his urine, which the vet said could be irritating. We have started him on prescription food.


----------

